# MyFaces upload-example



## nebulo (15. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem,  wenn ich versuche das MyFaces-Example zum Fileupload zu benutzen dann bekomme ich 

Attribute name invalid for tag form according to TLD was sich vermutlich hierauf bezieht:

 <h:form id="form1" name="form1" enctype="multipart/form-data" >

Jetzt ist meine Frage wie ich das Beispiel entsprechend anpasse.

Gruß nebulo


----------



## Kotelette (15. Dez 2006)

Servus!

Guck mal unter JSF TLD, der Tag Lib für die JSF-Spezifikation (da unter h:form).

Das Tag "form" hat kein Attribut "name", so stehts aber in Deinem Code. Du kannst aber ein Attribut "id" angeben, aus dem automatisch das Attribut "name" generiert wird. Was in "id" steht steht also später auch in "name".
Aus


> <h:form id="form1" name="form1" enctype="multipart/form-data" >


muss also das "name" raus:


> <h:form id="form1" enctype="multipart/form-data" >



Gruß
die Kotelette


----------



## nebulo (15. Dez 2006)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich hab jetzt einen nightly build von Tomahawk runtergeladen da ist ein entsprechend angepasstes Beispiel dabei. Dass der Tag name nicht (mehr) verwendet werden darf war mir schon klar. 

Gruß Nebulo


----------

